# Inter - Lazio: 20 dicembre 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (19 Dicembre 2015)

Inter - Lazio, ultima partita ed ultimo posticipo della Serie A prima della sosta invernale. Entrambe le squadre arrivano da due vittorie in Coppa Italia. Ma la Lazio si può considerare ancora in crisi e Pioli non deve perdere per provare a salvare la panchina dei biancocelesti.

Inter - Lazio si gioca domenica 20 dicembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Lazio in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium, e sui rispettivi servizi online in streaming.


Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti sulla partita.


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2015)

In teoria non dovrebbe esserci partita, ma questa Lazio è possibile che perda ancora in campionato? Non so, per me potrebbe uscire il pari.


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> In teoria non dovrebbe esserci partita, ma questa Lazio è possibile che perda ancora in campionato?



Sì


----------



## S T B (19 Dicembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Lazio, ultima partita ed ultimo posticipo della Serie A prima della sosta invernale. Entrambe le squadre arrivano da due vittorie in Coppa Italia. Ma la Lazio si può considerare ancora in crisi e Pioli non deve perdere per provare a salvare la panchina dei biancocelesti.
> 
> Inter - Lazio si gioca domenica 20 dicembre 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Magari me la guardo, ma ho paura che sia finita già a fine primo tempo. Quest'anno poi all'inter vanno tutte bene. Dopo aver visto i regali che gli hanno fatto ad Udine...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Se ciao questi si scansano. #ohnooooooo


----------



## Ma che ooh (19 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se ciao questi si scansano. #ohnooooooo







cosa mi hai ricordato


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

up


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

daje Lazio.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Candrevaaaa


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Candreva!

1-0 Lazio*


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool Candreva*


----------



## juventino (20 Dicembre 2015)

Calma, la partita è lunga.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool Candreva*



...è presto per festeggiare.


----------



## Dany20 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Daje Lazieeee.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...è presto per festeggiare.



mmm ho visto un approccio al match completamente sballato dell'inde, vediamo se finisce come con la viola o se mi sbaglio e vincono pure questa


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

se l'inter inizia a perdere vanno in difficoltà..


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

daje matri purgali anche tu..


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se l'inter inizia a perdere vanno in difficoltà..



hanno anche già fatto la festa di natale... butta male secondo me


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> hanno anche già fatto la festa di natale... butta male secondo me



stiamo zitti però, vorrei parlarne a fine partita


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Lancio illuminante di Melo haha


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2015)

La vincono.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Come scontato, anche l'inter, se non da stasera, dalle prossime partite, crollerà...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

ma sto Montoya da dove è uscito? dalla formula 1?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

imposta meglio miranda che mede o melo


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma sto Montoya da dove è uscito? dalla formula 1?



juan pablo montoya


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

sto Berisha sembra Dida mette i brividi


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Lazio che si mangia lo 0-2


----------



## juventino (20 Dicembre 2015)

Quell'asino di Candreva.


----------



## Mou (20 Dicembre 2015)

Quando l'Inter verrà agganciata inizieremo a ridere.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Dicembre 2015)

Dai col raddoppio di mitramatri....


----------



## Doctore (20 Dicembre 2015)

regalata una punizione in aria all inter...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

montoya è scarsissimo mille volte meglio nagatomo o d'ambrogio


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Pareggio di Icardi

Ora vincono


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

1-1 Icardi


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

primo tiro segnano


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia che difesa sta lazzie...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mmm ho visto un approccio al match completamente sballato dell'inde, vediamo se finisce come con la viola o se mi sbaglio e vincono pure questa



1-1


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

ahahahah grande melo, rigore paa lazie


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Rigore per la Lazio!


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

olé


----------



## ralf (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ebbravoh Felipao


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

1-2 finita


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

mettila dentro!


----------



## Kaw (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia che rischio!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

che spavento


----------



## Mou (20 Dicembre 2015)

Godo poco. Il tempo sta scadendo cari interisti...


----------



## hiei87 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Finito il campionato. Che monotonia....


----------



## koti (20 Dicembre 2015)

goooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Follia di Felipe Melo! Un po'di giustizia prima di natale non male..


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Felipe Melo assassino espulso


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Rosso al cesso di melo, direi che è finita la pacchia


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Felipe melo è un lesionato...


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ahahaha FOLLIA 2.0 in meno di 5 minuti del solito scandaloso Felipe Melo


----------



## Mou (20 Dicembre 2015)

È finita la pacchia.


----------



## Kaw (20 Dicembre 2015)

Tentato omicidio da parte di Melo!!!


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

Questo è completamente pazzo. Andrebbe arrestato e poi spedito in Siria.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

saremmo a -4 dalla vetta se... se niente, va


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

felipe melo macellaio


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

godo


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2015)




----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

sto altro idiota della Lazio


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Felipe melo si merita una decina di giornate di squalifica


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

di solito non sono così ottimista ma che avevano sbagliato la partita l'avevo capito subito


----------



## Jaqen (20 Dicembre 2015)

In un campo da calcio sempre tutto concesso. Sta roba è da denuncia


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ma sto Patric è quello di spongebob ?


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Gli interisti son già li che piangono  son senza vergogna


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2015)

*Inter - Lazio 1-2 FINALE *


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sono riusciti a perdere con questi mamma mia è finita la fortuna.


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ammazza li ho seccati


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Dicembre 2015)

So peggio dello iettatore


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

E andiamooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## juventino (20 Dicembre 2015)

Godoooooo finalmente gli è girara male!


----------



## 666psycho (20 Dicembre 2015)

godo tanto


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

grande Melo uno di noi


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> saremmo a -4 dalla vetta se... se niente, va



il pareggio a carpi non deve starci ma può capitare quello che non va è la partita in casa col verona, abbiamo comunque la possibilità di vincere la coppa italia e di fare un campionato dignitoso se a gennaio vengono fatti gli acquisti giusti, anche fossimo primi in questo momento ad oggi non siamo una rosa da scudetto quindi cambia poco, i nostri obbiettivi sono altri


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Vittoria del Milan e sconfitta dell'Inter. Meglio di così...


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Dicembre 2015)

prepariamoci a sentire mancini che piange per il rigore


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Dicembre 2015)

gobbi ancora campioni


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma come godo...

Siamo a otto punti dal vertice.. 

Quasi quasi inizio a crederci... 

E mi viene quasi quasi da piangere... Dal nervoso


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> La vincono.



Che vi avevo detto


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Grandissimo Filippo Carmelo, ricordiamoci voluto fortemente dal ciuffo magico e dipinto tutta l'estate come un campione che rimpatria...


----------



## marionep (20 Dicembre 2015)

Pensavo l'Inter andasse dritta come un treno verso lo scudo tra botte di cuculo e suicidi delle avversarie, poi in settimana mi è capitato per caso di controllare le quote dello scudo su vari bookmakers stranieri, e tutti davano Juve e Napoli favorite tra i 2,50 e i 3, e l'Inter sopra i 5. Dato che quelli ci capiscono di gran lunga più di me e voi, visto che si tratta di business multimilionari, stasera non sono per nulla rimasto sorpreso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> gobbi ancora campioni



spero nel napoli


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Dicembre 2015)

se vogliamo arrivare terzi con un mercato fatto seriamente dobbiamo puntare sulla rincorsa all'inter, napoli e juive occuperano i primi due posti sicuramente..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Che scarsa sta Inter...
Comunque contentissimo per la Lazio.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Dicembre 2015)

Devo segnalare 3 cose.

1) La forma della testa di Perisic è uguale a quella di una lampadina.

2) Murillo non ha il collo.

3) Telles non è affatto male in fase offensiva.



Ah, aggiungo che godo come un maiale. Il rigore è stato l'attimo più bello! L'illusione della parata e poi il gol su respinta! Ho goduto troppo ahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

Godo TANTISSIMO ... Ma come noi poveri sfortunati siamo a solo -8 dalla squadra che si dirigeva in gran stile verso la vincita della champions league / campionato del mondo / qualsiasi trofeo esistente ??


----------



## DannySa (20 Dicembre 2015)

Oh no peccato, è finito il sedere.
La squadra più bella d'Italia perde contro la squadra più in forma del campionato.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Dicembre 2015)

Il fatto di aver perso 4 punti contro Carpi e Verona mi lascia con l'amaro in bocca..almeno si poteva sognare e continuare ad illudersi


----------



## Blu71 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il fatto di aver perso 4 punti contro Carpi e Verona mi lascia con l'amaro in bocca..almeno si poteva sognare e continuare ad illudersi



...i primi tre posti non sono oggettivamente alla nostra portata.


----------



## Cuginastro (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mah Formazione sbagliata approccio sbagliato e il come lo chiamate voi ci ha abbandonato la notte di Napoli. Detto questo l'inter é ancora in testa e se non fa cavolate fino al derby ha un calendario abbordabile non facilissimo ma abbordabile. Le altre un pò meno. 
Buon Natale


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Mah Formazione sbagliata approccio sbagliato e il **** come lo chiamate voi ci ha abbandonato la notte di Napoli. Detto questo l'inter é ancora in testa e se non fa ******* fino al derby ha un calendario abbordabile non facilissimo ma abbordabile. Le altre un pò meno.
> E cmq anche se vi mangiate il fegato per le rosicate . Buon Natale



Si sì  buon Natale campione d Italia ... Buona vittoria della champions L anno prossimo


----------



## DannySa (20 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si sì  buon Natale campione d Italia ... Buona vittoria della champions L anno prossimo



Non è neanche detto che ci arrivino.


----------



## Sherlocked (20 Dicembre 2015)

Questa è l'inter. Quella che, senza aiuti arbitrali e tiri della domenica, perde in casa contro la lazio più scarsa e in crisi degli ultimi anni. Questa, signori, è l'Inter di Mancini Roberto. E di Epic Brozo che, stasera, mi sa che di Epic ha soltanto il Fail.

P.S. Godo come le streghe nel medioevo quando le mettevano al rogo ma loro erano davvero streghe e rendevano gelido il fuoco ridendo dei popolani inferociti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non è neanche detto che ci arrivino.



Scherzi , quest anno lo vincono facile facile  ...

E L anno prossimo grandissima cavalcata fino alla finale ( vittoriosa ) contro il Bayern di Carletto ... Doppietta in finale di Mr 40 milioni ... 

A proposito che fine ha fatto ??


----------



## DannySa (20 Dicembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Questa è l'inter. Quella che, senza aiuti arbitrali e tiri della domenica, perde in casa contro la lazio più scarsa e in crisi degli ultimi anni. Questa, signori, è l'Inter di Mancini Roberto. E di Epic Brozo che, stasera, mi sa che di Epic ha soltanto il Fail.



Ma chi Sbronzovic?
Comunque mi sa che l'inter finché sarà in testa volerà sulle ali dell'entusiasmo, appena verranno scavalcati dalla Juve e magari superati pure da Napoli e Fiorentina se trovano un periodo nero non recuperano più, anzi, appena si vedranno costretti ad inseguire molleranno.


----------



## marionep (20 Dicembre 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Mah Formazione sbagliata approccio sbagliato e il come lo chiamate voi ci ha abbandonato la notte di Napoli. Detto questo l'inter é ancora in testa e se non fa cavolate fino al derby ha un calendario abbordabile non facilissimo ma abbordabile. Le altre un pò meno.
> E cmq anche se vi mangiate il fegato per le rosicate . Buon Natale




Parla di "rosicate" uno che scrive sul forum di una squadra di calcio per la quale non tifa? Alla faccia! Non riesco a pensare a molte cose più tristi di questa, sinceramente, e non voglio nemmeno sprecare un'analisi psicologica da quattro soldi su cosa possa provocare un comportamento del genere.


----------



## Cuginastro (20 Dicembre 2015)

[MENTION=2250]Cuginastro[/MENTION] Forse non hai ben compreso di essere in un forum milanista. Evita ste cose


----------



## Cuginastro (20 Dicembre 2015)

marionep ha scritto:


> Parla di "rosicate" uno che scrive sul forum di una squadra di calcio per la quale non tifa? Alla faccia! Non riesco a pensare a molte cose più tristi di questa, sinceramente, e non voglio nemmeno sprecare un'analisi psicologica da quattro soldi su cosa possa provocare un comportamento del genere.



Guardi a parte che io scrivo dove voglio e che sicuramente la sua analisi psicologica sarebbe da 4 soldi anche perché penso sappia di psicologia quanto io ne sappia di falegnameria. Mentre sa sbatte male sul discorso psicologico con il sottoscritto. Io posso scrivere SOLO in questa sezione e seguo il discorso cessione Milan perché mi interessa e perché penso purtroppo possa finire veramente male. Sottovalutano in molti la psiche del Cav. Piuttosto che vedere fallire un suo progetto lo porterebbe in fondo al mare. Detto questo la Sezione AntiInter é un nell'angolo di trolling . Visto che non si può certo intavolare una discussione seria di calcio e anzi si è bannati . Quindi cosa vuole? Mi diverto con poco


----------



## de sica (21 Dicembre 2015)

Allora prendi la sciarpa e legati le mani almeno non mi tocca leggere certe cialtronerie sfinteriste. Viva la sfinter e gli intertristi


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ma dai state tutti calmi, e io che dovrei dire allora, sono della Roma è ho perso 500€ alla schedina per colpa della sconfitta dell'Atletico Madrid


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Dicembre 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Io mi saró un po' rovinato il Natale e dovró sorbirmi lo juventino do turno che mi dice "arriviamo" poi però guardo i milanisti che da anni godono delle disgrazie altrui con il lucido in mano per le loro coppe campioni che rivinceranno forse mai forse fra 20 anni. Perché in mano ad un presidente che fagocita tutto con il suo ego. Penso alle teorie fantasy "del fallimento dell'Inter" che cavalcate per non vedere che barzelletta siete divenuti. Mi stringo
> La mia sciarpa nerazzurra e faccio spallucce e mi dico " poco male c'é chi sta peggio"



E si hai ragione meglio aver tifato Inter negli ultimi 20 anni che Milan .. Dall alto dei vostri successi la tua scelta mi pare ponderata ...

Luglio Agosto L interista sogna sotto L ombrellone ... Tricolore coppe varie ma a settembre il campionato inizierà !!! E come L anno scorso e pure L anno prima il nostro chiacchierone continuerà a sognare il tricolore che NON VINCERÀ ... Hahaha ...

Sto male !!! Rosica rosica che io godo ..


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Dicembre 2015)

Dopo stasera per il secondo posto fimerei col sangue


----------



## Mou (21 Dicembre 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Mah Formazione sbagliata approccio sbagliato e il come lo chiamate voi ci ha abbandonato la notte di Napoli. Detto questo l'inter é ancora in testa e se non fa cavolate fino al derby ha un calendario abbordabile non facilissimo ma abbordabile. Le altre un pò meno.
> E cmq anche se vi mangiate il fegato per le rosicate . Buon Natale



Quindi in pratica avete lo Scudetto in tasca.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ecco che tutti i nodi vengono al pettine..
Cè questi nei big match hanno completamente sbracato: Sconfitte con il Napoli e con la Viola; pareggio con la Juve, con Khedira che nei minuti finali prende un palo allucinante da un metro; con noi il pareggio sarebbe stato giusto e con la Roma se non ci fosse stato Handanovic finiva 4-1.. Stasera sconfitta con la Lazio. Questa è l'Inter nei big match.
E comunque la partita l'ha decisa Mancini lasciando fuori Brozovic e Ljajic, i due più in forma.


----------



## Marco23 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Se mancini non avesse sbagliato la formazione, la sua squadra secondo me avrebbe vinto. comunque anche oggi i due centrali sono stati i migliori in campo


----------



## marionep (21 Dicembre 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Io mi saró un po' rovinato il Natale e dovró sorbirmi lo juventino do turno che mi dice "arriviamo" poi però guardo i milanisti che da anni godono delle disgrazie altrui con il lucido in mano per le loro coppe campioni che rivinceranno forse mai forse fra 20 anni. Perché in mano ad un presidente che fagocita tutto con il suo ego. Penso alle teorie fantasy "del fallimento dell'Inter" che cavalcate per non vedere che barzelletta siete divenuti. Mi stringo
> La mia sciarpa nerazzurra e faccio spallucce e mi dico " poco male c'é chi sta peggio"




Ieri avevo evitato l'analisi psicologica "da quattro soldi" per mancanza di voglia e tempo. Leggendo quest'altro tuo intervento, però, ho deciso di aiutarti e scrivertela, quell'analisi. Perchè sono fondamentalmente una persona compassionevole. E di psicologia ho qualche nozione, credimi. C'è molto di patologico nel venire su un forum di tifosi di una squadra rivale per intimare ai tifosi di quella squadra di "rosicare". Rosicare? Questo è calcio, amico mio. Relax. Ti serve aiuto - l'analisi (con relativo consiglio di terapia comportamentale cognitiva) la preferisci in messaggio privato o via e-mail? Gratis, non preoccuparti.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Dicembre 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Io mi saró un po' rovinato il Natale e dovró sorbirmi lo juventino do turno che mi dice "arriviamo" poi però guardo i milanisti che da anni godono delle disgrazie altrui con il lucido in mano per le loro coppe campioni che rivinceranno forse mai forse fra 20 anni. Perché in mano ad un presidente che fagocita tutto con il suo ego. Penso alle teorie fantasy "del fallimento dell'Inter" che cavalcate per non vedere che barzelletta siete divenuti. Mi stringo
> La mia sciarpa nerazzurra e faccio spallucce e mi dico " poco male c'é chi sta peggio"



Guarda ti posso assicurare che io vado d'accordissimo con i tifosi Juventini presenti nel forum. Mi piace parlare con loro e mi piace avere uno scambio civile di idee. Ma loro sono persone di tutt'altra pasta rispetto a te. Bada bene ho parlato di persone, non di tifoserie. Ricordati che sei comunque su un forum del Milan. La battuta ci sta, fa anche ridere se fatta nel modo giusto, ma quello che hai scritto. Uhm. 

Ma veniamo al dunque: Vorrei capire invece gli Interisti di cosa abbiano goduto negli ultimi anni, me lo spieghi? Non vincente nulla dal 2010, anno in cui siete stati in grado di rubare la Champions League, dopo 40 anni che manco vi avvicinavate a vincerla. Il fallo da dietro, da ultimo uomo, chiara azione da gol fatto da Samuel contro Kalou del Chelsea grida ancora vendetta. Ma questa è un altra storia.
Tra quanti anni pensi di rivincerla te la Champions League? Pensi d'avere una squadra forte? Io non ne sarei cosi sicuro, ti basta leggere la mia firma per capire come la penso. Voi non entrate nemmeno nei primi 3 posti SECONDO ME.
Ma poi che un interista venga a fare il saputello, quello con la puzza sotto il naso, quello che si mette su un piedistallo in un forum del Milan è qualcosa di veramente ridicolo.

Non siete superiori al Milan, lo dice la storia. Siete la parte perdente e peggiore di Milano, non lo dico io, ma lo dice la storia.

Il Milan non ha semplicemente vinto Champions League a nastro, ha scritto la storia del calcio! 
Il Milan di Sacchi è entrato nella storia come una delle squadre più belle di sempre ed ha stravinto. Ha incantato il mondo giocando in maniera stupenda e vincendo. Il Milan è la prima squadra di Milano, porta il nome della città ed è nata prima come squadra, siete secondi pure in questo. 
Persino la vostra bandiera storica, Zanetti non è minimamente paragonabile alle bandiere Milaniste: Baresi e Maldini. Il vostro uomo migliore viene schiacciato come un moscerino da quei due. Vi battiamo anche nel numero di Palloni d'oro che sono passati nella nostra stupenda squadra.
Noi siamo in un fosso, ma ci riprenderemo, torneremo il Milan e torneremo di nuovo a schiacciarvi e ad umiliarvi, magari nuovamente vincendo 6 a 0 un match. Sai? Io ancora godo per quella partita! Altro che rosicare!

Però dopo tutto questo papiro che ho scritto una cosa le devo ammettere, su una cosa siete migliori di noi: Siete più bravi a nascondere i calciatori dopati e a far scomparire le intercettazioni telefoniche. Ah si, non dimentichiamo che siete anche bravi ad esaltarvi per gli scudetti di cartone!!! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow che figata essere interisti!

#pazzainteramala


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dopo stasera per il secondo posto fimerei col sangue



Ndo stava Epic Brozo ieri sera ? a letto con la febbre ?


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Dicembre 2015)

L'inter come avevo previsto non e' nulla di che, juve la favorita assoluta


----------



## de sica (21 Dicembre 2015)

Già che perdiamo tempo a rispondere agli sfinteristi, ci abbassiamo al loro livello. E' solo un frustrato mentale che non sa come rilassarsi se non venire qui a prenderci per deretano nel nostro momento peggiore a livello storico degli ultimi 15/20 anni. Prima però si nascondeva dentro ai tombini come le pantegane, per uscire ogni tanto quando aveva da gufarci in champions league. Ha solo un triplete a cui attaccarsi, ma meglio averne 7 che 3, di cui due vinte negli anni del neolitico manco fossero le anfore dei greci


----------



## juventino (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi mi unisco anch'io a [MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION]. Lasciate perdere, non ne vale la pena.


----------



## folletto (21 Dicembre 2015)

Questa partita è dimostrativa del basso livello della serie A e del fatto che spendendo meglio i 90 milioni (magari aggiungendone una ventina) si poteva lottare tranquillamente per un posto in Champions. Se i gobbi riescono a mantenere ad un certo livello condizione fisica e concentrazione hanno lo scudetto in tasca.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ma davvero date retta a questo? ahahhahaha lasciatelo perdere, trolleggia. 
Invece con lollo si può parlare civilmente, un'altra categoria di tifoso.
Comunque senza offesa, e non è provocazione, ma per me l'inter non arriva nemmeno terza.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma davvero date retta a questo? ahahhahaha lasciatelo perdere, trolleggia.
> Invece con lollo si può parlare civilmente, un'altra categoria di tifoso.
> *Comunque senza offesa, e non è provocazione, ma per me l'inter non arriva nemmeno terza*.



Ora come ora è possibile, così come è possibile, per assurdo (e lo ritengo sempre meno probabile, sia chiaro), che si arrivi anche per primi. E' un mega gruppone; per arrivare almeno terzi bisogna puntare al primo posto, dura realtà


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ora come ora è possibile, così come è possibile, per assurdo (e lo ritengo sempre meno probabile, sia chiaro), che si arrivi anche per primi. E' un mega gruppone; per arrivare almeno terzi bisogna puntare al primo posto, dura realtà



si quello che dici è vero, però sono del parere che sul lungo periodo le qualità di una rosa vengono a galla. A voi mancano chiaramente giocatori di qualità in mezzo al campo a creare gioco. Davanti dovete per forza di cose schierare Lljaic e jovetic, altrimenti diventate sterili. Ma mancini sembra non averlo ancora compreso.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si quello che dici è vero, però sono del parere che sul lungo periodo le qualità di una rosa vengono a galla. A voi mancano chiaramente giocatori di qualità in mezzo al campo a creare gioco. Davanti dovete per forza di cose schierare Lljaic e jovetic, altrimenti diventate sterili. Ma mancini sembra non averlo ancora compreso.



Vero, l'Inter si basa su garra,corsa e concentrazione, manca anche una di queste e si rischia; Mancini ha il merito di aver convinto un gruppo di buoni giocatori e niente di più di essere grandi giocatori (lo dice Boban): bisogna vedere se riesce a continuare così


----------

